# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Программы с рецептами

## Aziz

Программа (рецепты) Ведическая Кулинария:
www.u-studio.narod.ru/Software/VedicCul.zip
(распаковать архив, запустить VedicCookery.exe)
Если у кого еще какие есть, можно выложить здесь.

----------

